# Running Myth II: Souldblighter (linux) in FreeBSD 7.2



## xmorg (Sep 25, 2009)

Running Myth II: Souldblighter (linux) in FreeBSD 7.2

Note: I'm a big fan of the Myth series and I need to make sure that this old loki game stays running even as the OS moves on 

Hacking Myth II for FreeBSD 7.2 or higher.
================================================================
Note I am using linux emulation with the following packages installed

```
linux-expat-1.95.8_2 Linux/i386 binary port of Expat XML-parsing library
linux-fontconfig-2.2.3_9 Linux/i386 binary of Fontconfig
linux-libGLU-6.8.2_2 OpenGL utility library (Linux version)
linux-sdl-1.2.10_2,1 Cross-platform multi-media development API (linux version)
linux-xorg-libs-6.8.2_7 Xorg libraries, linux binaries
linux_base-f10-10_1 Base set of packages needed in Linux mode for i386/amd64 (L
```


Most likely the last 2 are the only ones required.

In order to run myth you need to make the following symlink

```
ln -s /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1 /compat/linux/usr/local/lib/libXxf86dga.so.1
```

Also makes sure you mount linprocfs or the game will run VERY SLOWLY.

Add the following line to your /etc/fstab

```
linproc /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0 0
```

Finally the game complains about not finding your home directory but give yourself permissions
to the game directory and it will create the .loki directory there.

The game runs fine under software mode. It does NOT run as root.

BTW, if anyone knows how to globally tell linux emulation that all of the X11 libs are in (/compat/linux) /usr/X11R6/lib instead of /usr/local/lib  please let me know.  You have to do LOTS and LOTS of symlinks to get quake4/quakewars to work, lol.


----------



## gordon@ (Sep 25, 2009)

Sounds like your linux search path for ldconfig isn't setup properly.

Check /compat/linux/sbin/ldconfig -p
You should probably also check /compat/linux/etc/ld.so.conf. Actually, the problem may be that it is using /etc/ld.so.conf which I don't believe has the /usr/X11R6/lib listed in it anymore.


----------

